# Digitalrekorder - Yamaha oder Edirol?



## flute87 (18. Oktober 2008)

allo!

Ich bin klassische Musikerin und freie Journalistin und suche ein Gerät zum Proben, Konzerte und Interviews mitschneiden. Die Bedienung sollte einfach sein. Wenn möglich, sollte es nicht vonnöten sein, einen Haufen Programme zu installieren, bevor man mit dem Gerät am Mac etwas anfangen kann.

Ich habe von zwei Leuten, die sich mit Audiotechnik beschäftigen, zwei unterschiedliche Meinungen erhalten, welches Gerät ich kaufen soll.
Der eine sagte *Yamaha Pocketrak 2GB* (Vorteile laut ihm: interner Speicher (SD-Cards wären zu langsam und es gäbe häufiger Lese- und Schreibfehler), der andere *Edirol R-09*.  

Ich sehe nicht wirklich einen Unterschied. Das Gerät von Edirol kostet mit einer schnellen SD-Card 30 Euro mehr und hat anscheinend eine höhere Auflösung (wobei der Yamaha-Gerät-Anhänger meinte, das sei wurscht) und einen SD-Card-Slot. Ich sehe in der SD-Card eher einen Vorteil, weil austauschbar, aber ich kenne mich ja auch nicht aus.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Geräten oder kann anhand der technischen Daten eine Empfehlung abgeben? 

Hier die Herstellerlinks:
http://www.yamaha-europe.com/yamaha...ation/10_no_series/50_POCKETRAK_2G/index.html

http://www.edirol.net/products/en/R-09/

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## The_Maegges (18. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich mir die Teile so ansehe, ist es letztendlich wahrscheinlich eh wurst, welchen du kaufst, da eh die selbe Elektronik drin steckt 

Spaß beiseite: Wäre die SD-Karte zu langsam für die Aufnahmen, würde Edirol vermutlich kaum eine Auflösung von 48 kHz bei 24bit angeben, sonst würden sie von der Presse und den Kunden für das Produkt ziemlich zerrupft werden.

Ich selbst arbeite schon seit Jahren mit SD-Karten und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme damit, auch keine Ausfälle oder sowas.
Solange man die Teile ordnungsgemäß behandelt (Beim Zugriff beispielsweise nicht aus dem Slot ziehen, sauber im Betriebssystem abschalten, bevor die Karte entfernt wird, etc.), sind die eigentlich recht dankbar.

Mich persönlich würde die Beschränkung auf den internen Speicher beim Yamaha-Recorder stören. 2 GB sind zwar ne Menge, können aber bei längeren Sessions in hoher Auflösung irgendwann mal voll werden. Wenn du dann keinen PC/Mac in der Nähe hast, um den Platz wieder freizuschaufeln, dann war's das mit dem Aufnehmen. SD-Karten mit 2 oder mehr GB kriegst du bei den aktuellen Speicherpreisen hinterhergeworfen und kannst schnell austauschen und weitermachen. 
Hier sehe ich auch einen weiteren wichtigen Punkt für dich: Die SD Karte kannst du einfach in nen Kartenleser stecken und den Rest macht dein Mac von selbst. Kein Treiberwirrwar, keine gesonderten Programme.


----------



## flute87 (19. Oktober 2008)

Danke!

Das Problem mit dem Speicherplatz sehe ich auch so...

Tut es eine normale 2GB-Card um ca. 4 Euro, oder brauch ich so ein Special-Teil (Ultimate, Extreme, Elite und wie sie alle heißen) um ca. 15 Euro?


----------



## The_Maegges (19. Oktober 2008)

Da selbst die modernen SD-Karten in der unteren Preisklasse derzeit mit einer Schreibgeschwindigkeit von ca. 9 MB/s arbeiten, sehe ich da eigentlich kein großes Problem.
Lediglich die alten SD-Karten könnten etwas Probleme kriegen, die können nur 0,8 MB/s schreiben.
Allerdings wage ich zu behaupten, dass man Letztere im Elektronikfachhandel vermutlich so gar nicht mehr kriegt.
Prinzipiell sollte bei jeder SD-Karte die Schreibgeschwindigkeit angegeben sein, schau einfach da mal nach.


----------



## The_Maegges (19. Oktober 2008)

Nachtrag: Eine Wav-Datei von 1 Sekunde mit 48 kHz hat bei 32 bit ca. 380 KB, das müssten theoretisch sogar die alten SD-Karten auf die Reihe kriegen, allerdings ist es immer gut, etwas Luft nach oben zu haben.


----------



## bokay (20. Oktober 2008)

Bei billig Speicher kommt es vor dass oft nicht soviel drauf ist wie angegeben. Auch die schreib/lese Raten stimmen meist nicht so ganz... bzw. schwanken. Sprich man kann Glück haben oder nicht. (Als Profi sollte man es darauf nicht ankommen lassen)

Das beste wird sein wenn du beide Gräte mal für dich selbst antestest da sie von den Spezifikationen her ja beide sehr ähnlich sind.

Wichtig wäre mir z.B. noch dass man den Eingangspegel richtig (am besten Stufenlos) einstellen kann. Ausserdem sollten statt Akkus auch AA Batterien verwendet werden können damit man in Agadez nicht plötzlich ohne Strom da steht.


----------

